# Mountain Whitewater



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Anyone know about these folks - specifically for SRT training.

https://www.raftmw.com/swiftwater-rescue-training/


----------



## El-Butcher (Feb 22, 2018)

I hear their head guide Ben is pretty good.

There method of running rapids tends to center around photos more than safety, but who can blame them when photos have such a high profit margin.


----------



## Jhit (May 31, 2005)

hey Readnrun, this coming season will be my 9th year working at MW. The page you were looking at seems is mostly part of the guide training. As far as I know MW doesn't have a class for swiftwater for the general public.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Adventures down the street from MWD has swift water classes for the public.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

ReadnRun:

MWD is a good outfit. I have not heard that they offer the SWR course to the public. Rocky Mountain Adventures has traditionally hosted a SWR course every Memorial weekend. By Host I mean that they bring in a Nationally recognized instructor, it may be another company, and the guest company/teachers run the class out of RMA's base. I know a lot of people who have taken the Course at RMA and they speak highly of it.

Ben Costello is the River and Operations Manager at MWD and last I heard he was a year 'round full time employee. Give them a call, or call RMA and they can set you up with the correct beta.

The Paddler's Pub at MWD is the closest bar to RMA, so you might wind up there anyway, at least for a few moments.

Best of luck,

Tom


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

I don't know about that Ben guy, kinda shady🙂


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

If I was to go to Mountain Whitewater I'd ask fer a tablespoon of Fleishman's Yeast!


----------



## El-Butcher (Feb 22, 2018)

Grif said:


> If I was to go to Mountain Whitewater I'd ask fer a tablespoon of Fleishman's Yeast!



At least his rash has subsided.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Nobody wants Fleischmann's Yeast! He can keep that for himself and Grif!


----------

